# Help! Split bill question



## AmyLitterell (May 28, 2010)

Hey!  I'm new to coding and here is my scenario:  
The Dr. saw a new patient who requested a physical, scheduled the apt as a physical, signed the waiver, etc.
The Dr did the physical but the patient also had a medical issue reviewed/treated.  Can I split bill this DOS into a 99203/99386?

Thank you!!
Amy


----------



## cmcgarry (May 28, 2010)

AmyLitterell said:


> Hey!  I'm new to coding and here is my scenario:
> The Dr. saw a new patient who requested a physical, scheduled the apt as a physical, signed the waiver, etc.
> The Dr did the physical but the patient also had a medical issue reviewed/treated.  Can I split bill this DOS into a 99203/99386?
> 
> ...



You can split bill, as long as it is well documented that there is a separately identifiable E/M service.  Also, you wouldn't use 99203, as you can't have two "new" patient services on the same day.  Normally, we would use the new code on the physical, and established on the E/M for the medical issue.  You also need a 25 modifier.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AmyLitterell (May 28, 2010)

Thank you very much Cindy!  It helps tremendously!


----------

